# ways to tire a staffy!



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Well new year for me and my dog mean more training, socialisation and what not. and better walking on the lead. Hes good in alot of ways but i didnt start off training him right! (he was my 1st ever dog and had to go it alone as no one else helped with training!)

He is getting nutured feb/march time, along with i am trying to find some localish classes to take him to 

One thing i wanted to get in to was agility to curb his energy, but other than that is there any other types of classes or games you can do? i dont think he would be any good at fly ball considering the ball wouldnt last very long :lol2:

ideas would be amazing 

P.s also we go roller skating with him...well i hold on for dear life if im doing it, where as him and other half are as one (typical!)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

normally the agility is an offshoot of the general obedience classes. Without superb dog control, your dog could injure himself badly. Glad you are getting him neutered though.
Are there any tennis courts nearby where you could chuck a kong about in the enclosed space? Could you cycle with him? Not sure about your area and whether there are any safe offroad cycle paths. Some cities have things like disused railway lines which are used, or little used parks perhaps?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

get another dog, let them play themselves daft and they're out cold for hours.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

When you take him to the park etc get talking with other dog owners. That's what I did and now I meet up with them and we let our dogs run round together. I have a boxer and she requires lots of exercise; she definately gets more exercise playing with other dogs than I'd be able to provide alone by throwing a ball etc and it keeps her social


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Meko said:


> get another dog, let them play themselves daft and they're out cold for hours.


Her dog isnt overly great with other dogs.

I would definatly ask your vet about training lessons and then maybe ring them for a chat as they will have to decide wether he is suitable for group training lessons or maybe he would be better having one to one training for a bit. As most group lessons won't take dogs that can be a bit hit and miss temp wise (unless he totally ignors other dogs?) 

A great way to burn off energy is swimming, you could take him to a local river or the sea. Jacob loves swimming in the sea.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

get a car tyre or thick rope like a tow rope and hang it in the back garden.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

make yourself a springpole! Best thing I did for my staffies! Easy to make too. Just get yourself some sturdy elastic rope from B&Q, tie a fave toy that they can rag about to it and tie it to a tree branch or something similar that is quite high (make sure their back legs can touch the ground) and your away. Mine will spend ages swinging about and tugging it. Good exercise and really tones their front end up.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Nebbz said:


> P.s also we go roller skating with him...well i hold on for dear life if im doing it, where as him and other half are as one (typical!)


If he pulls you on skates.I'm sure weight pulling wouldn't be a problem for him.Not sure if there's any UK clubs.But dose stop you doing it if you can get the harness + typers.How to Compete in Weight Pulling With a Dog | eHow.com

Link.
Weight Pull Rottweiler Y Pit Bull. Perreros.cl - VidoEmo - Emotional Video Unity=


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

2manydogs said:


> get a car tyre or thick rope like a tow rope and hang it in the back garden.


ppl who train there dogs to fight do that so i would be careful incase someone was to ee that and thing thats what he/she was doing


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*dog scootering*

I've been looking for ideas as well.What about this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0CiDfrvet4.There are a few for sale on ebay.Any one had a go with breeds other than husky types?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I've been looking for ideas as well.What about this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0CiDfrvet4.There are a few for sale on ebay.Any one had a go with breeds other than husky types?


 I'd only do this if you have complete control over him. It'd be a real white knuckle right if he spotted something the other side of a main road, or thick bramble etc and he wouldn't stop when you told him to :lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*scooter*

it is a funny thought though.I fancy skates but I'm scared of breaking an arm.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Show them their own tail....


----------



## Cerberus1973 (Jun 28, 2009)

get him a boomer ball ,you can get them off ebay its solid plastic and unbreakable (had ours for 2 years now and our staffie plays for hours with his in the back garden


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I've been looking for ideas as well.What about this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0CiDfrvet4.There are a few for sale on ebay.Any one had a go with breeds other than husky types?


It's the same principle as bike'joring and skate/blade'joring, plenty of people do it with dogs other then sled types. Generally at first until the dog/s have learnt properly, people put a properly fitted head collar on, attach the head collars to the proper collars then take a velcro tandem coupler and clip either side to the ring that sits under the dogs snout on the head collar, attach a leash to the couple, put it up through a loop in the tug line and it's held on the scooter/bike/whatever you're using, for emergency breaks/direction. Of course this isn't ideal long term and shouldn't be part of every day equipment, but it's an added safety for people and dogs new to it.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

gazz said:


> If he pulls you on skates.I'm sure weight pulling wouldn't be a problem for him.Not sure if there's any UK clubs.But dose stop you doing it if you can get the harness + typers.How to Compete in Weight Pulling With a Dog | eHow.com
> 
> Link.
> Weight Pull Rottweiler Y Pit Bull. Perreros.cl - VidoEmo - Emotional Video Unity=


 
this is one thing i have had in mind, He already has two tyres he neatly stacks on top of one another after use :lol2: hes funny about them. and a massive block of wood which has entertained him for a long time.

2010 is my mission to socialise him and really try to get over this dog dominance thing, and is one reason for me nuturing, Plus health aswell hes never going to use them :lol2: I want him to enjoy life and stop being so bloomin up tight about other dogs! hes only ever played with one, and that was my sisters rotty as after they had exhausted them selves trying to fight (both had leads on) they got on like a house on fire! it was really nice! but ever since me and my sister havent had time off at the same time to continue it!


Fenwoman, I really like the idea on the tennis cour idea! im sure i can find a desurted one! 

as for other dogs, when we are out rollerblading he completly ignores them, and we are having small break throughs with not walking him on a harness.

even though he is better on a harness but he is more reactive with out!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Cerberus1973 said:


> get him a boomer ball ,you can get them off ebay its solid plastic and unbreakable (had ours for 2 years now and our staffie plays for hours with his in the back garden


 
really!!! an staffy proof ball!....now on the shopping list! we have bought endless balls but they end up dead in about all of five seconds :bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

gazz said:


> If he pulls you on skates.I'm sure weight pulling wouldn't be a problem for him.


<stirring mode> Are you saying she's fat???:gasp: <stirring mode>


----------



## Cerberus1973 (Jun 28, 2009)

if you can't get a boomer ball of ebay try the solidstaffs website.they also sell all exercise gear for staffs 
i would get the 10'' ball


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> <stirring mode> Are you saying she's fat???:gasp: <stirring mode>


 
cant help but crack up laughing there...fen i am over weight i aint afraid to admit it :lol2: and hes right if he can pull me im sure he would do just fine :devil: :lol2:


----------

